# Everyone makes Rookie mistakes



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Thought this was good






Also does a shoutout to @GrassDaddy


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Haha yeah I got a text from Matt Martin about it, as I'm editing a video where I couldn't start my Honda! Turns out I forgot to open the gas valve lol


----------

